# smbfs version



## balanga (May 10, 2018)

I have found that I can mount my GoFlexHome unit on Arch Linux if I include *vers=1.0 *as one of the parameters to `mount -t cifs`. Without that I get an mount error - Host is down... (!!!) 

Is an equivalent parameter available on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

The mount_smbfs(8) on FreeBSD only supports SMBv1. So there's nothing to choose.


----------



## balanga (May 11, 2018)

I did eventually find the right combination of parameters to mount shares on the unit, but only manually... Still trying figure out an /etc/fstab entry that works... I have one that mounts shares on FreeNAS, but GoFlexHome is still proving elusive.


----------

